# sortir a lyon



## manolodello (22 Mai 2008)

hello,
pour nous les lyonnais et pour feter le 7eme titre de ol je propose une petite sortie dans un bar de lyon que j'aime c peut etre la biere qu'on y boit que je prefere d'ailleur avis au amateur ...


http://www.bons-plans-de-lyon.com/top 1 bars lyon bon plan.html


A+


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

Personne ? Bon, alors je commence ! 

C'est quoi, des lyonnais ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Une équipe de football qui enlève tout suspens au championnat de France de foot de ces 7 dernières années et ce dès le début de saison. 

Il ne se passe rien à Lyon depuis presque dix ans. 
Mais j'ai jamais vu autant de communication autour de tout se qui peut s'y passer.


----------



## jugnin (23 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Une équipe de football qui enlève tout suspens au championnat de France de foot de ces 7 dernières années et ce dès le début de saison.
> 
> Il ne se passe rien à Lyon depuis presque dix ans.
> Mais j'ai jamais vu autant de communication autour de tout se qui peut s'y passer.



Ah si, il s'en passe des choses, à Lyon.

Le 26 avril 2007, par exemple, se tenait un colloque du Groupe Opérationnel 1 (Mobilité des personnes : comportements et services) du Programme National de Recherche et d'Innovation dans les  Transports Terrestres (PREDIT), à l'hôtel du Grand Lyon.

Si c'est pas une ville où on s'fend la poire ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

moi j'aime bien Lyon... l'entrée du couloir de la chimie, quelques gros clients quoi... quelques bonnes tables également mais bon surtout pas mal de pièges à touristes (ha les fameux "bouchons Lyonnais" !), par contre pour y trouver un hôtel sympa pas trop cher ou il ne faut pas réserver 4 mois à l'avance !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

Et t'as des plans sur Encagnane?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et t'as des plans sur Encagnane?...



Ben, c'est pas loin du centre d'Aix...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

manolodello a dit:


> pour feter le 7eme titre de ol


 
lol !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Allez je la ressort.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

Lyon... ben 300 jours par an c'est pour y habiter, niquer, travailler... c'est déjà trop... 
Hormis le nombre phénoménal de curés à l'hectare et de nouveaux riches socialo-communistes, cette ville remplie à vomir de vermine qui se la joue Marquis & marquise, alcoolique qui ne s'assume pas, en plus d'être bruyante, de n'avoir que du gras dans le ciboulot, sale et frigide 

Tout ce que j'espere c'est que je vais pouvoir crever ailleurs...

NEXT....


----------



## rizoto (23 Mai 2008)

Si j'habitais encore à Lyon, j'irais direct à l'abreuvoir !!!


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Si j'habitais encore à Lyon, j'irais direct à l'abreuvoir !!!


si t'assumes, tu vas être mal vu  gaffe ça tabasse à coup de prie-dieu et de serviettes hygiéniques réutilisées


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Ouais mais quelle idée de traîner dans le quartier d'Ainay.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

manolodello a dit:


> hello,
> pour nous les lyonnais et pour feter le 7eme titre de ol



Oui le cheptel bovin national à lui eu aussi sa grande période de gloire  sur des affiches et autres pubs diverses et varié  surtout depuis qu'on l'élevait aux stéroïdes et au cadavre de mouton crevé en poudre


----------



## rizoto (23 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> si t'assumes, tu vas être mal vu  gaffe ça tabasse à coup de prie-dieu et de serviettes hygiéniques réutilisées



Je précise quand même que je me fous royalement de la victoire de Lyon. Je n'ai pas besoin d'excuses pour aller faire la fête :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais mais quelle idée de traîner dans le quartier d'Ainay.



Parceque la barrette à permanente, le scalp au chignon, et la jupe plissée font fureur pour agrémenter les réverbères de Vaulx-en-Velin


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je précise quand même que je me fous royalement de la victoire de Lyon. Je n'ai pas besoin d'excuses pour aller faire la fête :rateau:


 On a gagné quelque chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Parceque la barrette à permanente, le scalp au chignon, et la jupe plissée font fureur pour agrémenter les réverbères de Vaulx-en-Velin



Ils ont l'électricité là bas ? Ah oui c'est pas loin de la centrale de Feyzin, un vrai feu d'artifice.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> On a gagné quelque chose ?



Le droit de se taire pendant 5 ans.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais mais quelle idée de traîner dans le quartier d'Ainay.



J'y ai traîné toute mon enfance
Que de souvenirs !
Ah, la rue Sala, le collège (pour filles, à l'époque) Chevreul
Quand les brises de mai soulevaient les jupes plissées, libérant des phéromones chargées d'encens et d'espoir qui voletaient, tels les messagers du printemps, jusqu'à la rue Sainte Hélène, troublant la pieuse et studieuse quiétude des jeunes et lointains épigones de Saint Ignace de Loyola


----------



## rizoto (24 Mai 2008)

Pou ceux qui aiment les soirées plus calmes que celles passées Rue de la soif. Il y a une petit association sympa : Moi j'm'en fou, je triche. Elle propose de jouer à des jeux de sociétés.

Même si vous y allez seul, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour jouer avec vous et quelqu'un pour vous conseiller sur un jeu ou sur les règles.

et des jeux, il y en a pour tous les gouts (long, court, rigolo, sérieux, etc...)

Je vous conseille d'aller y faire un tour ...


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

TIn, moi qui veut venir bosser à lyon l'an prochain, vous me donnez envie ....


----------



## Chang (10 Juin 2008)

Y'a les Nuits Sonores a Lyon, c'est quand meme pas rien dites donc ...

Apres pour le reste, c'est comme partout, tous des c....  ...


----------



## greggorynque (10 Juin 2008)

non je dis ca mais je connais assez bien la ville, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je veux venir


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non je dis ca mais je connais assez bien la ville, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je veux venir



Ca change de Clermont


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Y'a les Nuits Sonores a Lyon, c'est quand meme pas rien dites donc ...



Culture collombienne avec un brin de maroc et des invités libanais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Culture collombienne avec un brin de maroc et des invités libanais.



Rhâââââ, nom de Dieu!... où est-ce que j'ai bien encore pu fourrer le N° des stups ?!!?...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Bien tenté mais je n'irais pas le chercher ...


----------



## Chang (10 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Culture collombienne avec un brin de maroc et des invités libanais.



On peut pas tout avoir tres chere ... et puis c'est ca la mondialisation, on embrasse les cultures du monde et leurs specialites. Le reste est une question de gout.

Allez Lolooooooooooooooooooooooo* ... !!!



* comprenne qui pourra.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

il y a les *Nuits de Fourvières* en ce moment et jusqu'au 3 août, avec notamment Bartabas et Philippe Glass, Massive Attack...


----------



## elKBron (10 Juin 2008)

pour sortir à Lyon, il suffit souvent d'ouvrir sa porte ou sa fenêtre (conseillé si au rez de chaussée et en tentative de cambriolage)

Pour le reste, il n'y a pas que eurokart meistairkarte : LPB


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non je dis ca mais je connais assez bien la ville, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je veux venir


 *PAS LA PEINE C'EST COMPLET !!!

:rateau:
*


----------



## greggorynque (11 Juin 2008)

m'en fout, si tout se passe bien je viendrais quand même ....  enfin si j'ai mon diplome en fait ...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

T'inquiètes, c'est peuplé de pas finis ici


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2008)

Heureusement yen a pour remonter le niveau. :style::style:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Heureusement yen a pour remonter le niveau. :style::style:



T'es déjà allé en Ardèche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Heureusement yen a pour remonter le niveau. :style::style:





odré a dit:


> T'es déjà allé en Ardèche ?



Et à Fancouleaux ?...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2008)

Vous pourriez déjà peut-etre passer voir les Gones du Mac par exemple 

Histoire de se rencontrez physiquement et d'aller boire une mousse !

Sinon vous pouvez aussi nous aider à renouveler notre équipe


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

alcooliques


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> T'es déjà allé en Ardèche ?



Non ; et toi ?  






melaure a dit:


> Vous pourriez déjà peut-etre passer voir les Gones du Mac par exemple
> 
> Histoire de se rencontrez physiquement et d'aller boire une mousse !
> 
> Sinon vous pouvez aussi nous aider à renouveler notre équipe



Ca va pouvoir se faire, bientôt.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non ; et toi ?



Et l'autre y fait son lyonnais de souche ....


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2008)

Les vrais lyonnais se font surement de plus en plus rare comme les vrais parisiens. On bouge tous aujourd'hui ...

Je suis à Lyon depuis 12 ans et c'est vrai que je me plais bien ici ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Les vrais lyonnais zont pas bougés, faudrait penser à enlever les toiles d'araignées.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Les vrais lyonnais zont pas bougés, faudrait penser à enlever les toiles d'araignées.


 
Ils auraient bien aimé partir.
Mais il y avait des bouchons.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et l'autre y fait son lyonnais de souche ....



Ah ouais !...ouais ouais ouais !
Je ne suis pas allé en Ardèche ; je suis donc Lyonnais de souche.

Demandez l'arithmétique géographique par Odré !



			
				Odré a dit:
			
		

> Les vrais lyonnais zont pas bougés, faudrait penser à enlever les toiles d'araignées.



Rien ne les retient.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas allé en Ardèche ; je suis donc Lyonnais de souche.



Et l'autre j'suis sûre que tu t'es renseigné avant de répondre !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et l'autre j'suis sûre que tu t'es renseigné avant de répondre !



Bien sûr ; je suis passé chez Diogène cette aprèm. Ils ont un bon rayon géographie.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas allé en Ardèche ; /quote]
> 
> Houla ! L'Ardèche !
> 
> N'y vas jamais. C'est plein de naturistes danois et suédois qui font du kayak de rivière en chantant des trucs de Vikings


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais les marrons... c'est bon, les marrons tu sais...


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> julrou 15 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Je ne suis pas allé en Ardèche ; /quote]
> ...


----------



## sabbish (22 Octobre 2009)

Voilà une idée de site pour sortir à Lyon pour ceux qui sont en manque d'idées ou ont envie de renouvellement.


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

original pour un premier post


----------



## sabbish (22 Octobre 2009)

Pas trop j'avoue !
Mais pas hors sujet non plus... non ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

le second oui


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2009)

sabbish a dit:


> Pas trop j'avoue !
> Mais pas hors sujet non plus... non ?


Tu t'es inscrit QUE pour poster au bar? :mouais:

Ca sent l'embrouille ça.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

MAIS Y'A RIEN À FAIRE À LYON, Y'A QUE DES TORDUS, DES MOUS D'LA BITTE, DE LA CHATTE QUI SE NÉGLIGE, DE LA FIOTTE BOURGEOISE ALCOOLIQUE, DES IMBÉCILES BRUYANTS, DES VIEUX QUI DEVRAIENT ÊTRE MORTS... ET DES TRAVELLOS ÉDENTÉS.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> MAIS Y'A RIEN À FAIRE À LYON, Y'A QUE DES TORDUS, DES MOUS D'LA BITTE, DE LA CHATTE QUI SE NÉGLIGE, DE LA FIOTTE BOURGEOISE ALCOOLIQUE, DES IMBÉCILES BRUYANTS, DES VIEUX QUI DEVRAIENT ÊTRE MORTS... ET DES TRAVELLOS ÉDENTÉS.



Ah, toi aussi tu habitais la croix rousse ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Octobre 2009)

sortir un lion... drôle d'idée... à défaut d'être dangereux, c'est de toute évidence ridicule non ?


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

C'est où, Lyon?


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

Au fond à droite au bout du couloir, à côté des chiottes.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Au fond à droite au bout du couloir, à côté des chiottes.



Ah oui, Gare de Lyon ! Merci bieng


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

Quelqu'un sait ou je pourrais trouver des croquettes pour lion ?

C'est pour le concombre.


----------



## yvos (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait ou je pourrais trouver des croquettes pour lion ?
> 
> C'est pour le concombre.



Je pense qu'il peut se contenter d'utiliser sa grosse Rosette


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Lyon la ville aux deux fleuves, capitale de la Gaule (je te salue Claude Claudius), reine de la bonne bouffe (bien que l'on mange très bien un peu partout en France), patrimoine de l'humanité, etc.

Mais bon ok pour les critiques aussi ! 

A+


----------



## melaure (27 Octobre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Lyon la ville aux deux fleuves, capitale de la Gaule (je te salue Claude Claudius), reine de la bonne bouffe (bien que l'on mange très bien un peu partout en France), patrimoine de l'humanité, etc.
> 
> Mais bon ok pour les critiques aussi !
> 
> A+



Des jaloux que veux-tu ...


----------

